# MS Word 97



## service (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi,
Doing a mailmerge and getting error "a field calculation error occured in record"

I have checked microsoft knowledge base and it refers to problem with postcodes or IF fields.

I have removed the postcodes and there are no IF fields .

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------

